
Ask HN: Who successfully transitioned from freelancing to product owner? - softwareqrafter
How did you go from freelancing to building a profitable product?
======
muzani
I did. It's probably the easiest transition.

You just do it. You have the skills. You hear all the latest ideas. You
sometimes end up in weeks long talks with a client who decides not to do a
project that you're excited about. In fact, you can do those things without
requiring funding.

It's a lot easier for freelancers to pivot too. In my case, I was just solving
my own problem in trying to eat healthy.

